# Simcrud Support



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

How many of you have had trouble with Simrad so called “technologies” from Simrad that creates problems with electronics and those no longer supported by them in as little as 5 year’s? We recently installed a Simrad radio with their adapter and now when running it caused the GPS to drop and then blink on and off. When we turn off the radio GPS works normally....what crap! Simcrud increasingly tries to have their electronics control everything but drops support for electronics just a few years old leading to these types of problems.


----------

